# my diy cage



## katearoo (Oct 24, 2010)

Im really into diy so when it came time to upgrade from my old, also diy cage I desided to go with a grotto style. Its made out of aspen wich is covered by contact paper and self adhesive tiles the seams are sealed with silicone, except the first shelf from the bottom wich is wrapped in contact paper and can be pulled out to make cleaning easer. Part of the back is made of an old cloraplast sign, which is ugly but it was free and lighter then wood. I have had it for almost 2 years with no problems smell or other wise. its 42' tall 24' deep and 48' wide and currently has 6 spoiled rotten boys in it. 








The doors are not perfect, I have to hold the bottom ones with a brick. 







right side







left side


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Neat! Its always cool to see how people make their own cages!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool I have a homemade cage like that. I couldn't find a store bought cage I really liked so made mine and my rats love it!


----------



## plaidypus (Apr 2, 2010)

Love it, I really like seeings people's variations on grotto style stuff!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I'm finally settled into one place I want to build my own cage from a book case but I don't have room and probably won't for some time. I'm definitely looking forward to it though!


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been searching online with my boyfriend to see what we can do, materials and ideas, but I might be transforming one book shelve (89x35x49cm) into a rat cage. I only have a baby rat girl for now (and she is sick...) but I'm planing on geting her a female companion, and according to the rat cage calculator, it's enough space for two rats


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

What's DIY mean?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

DIY means Do It Yourself =] My boyfriend is going to school to become an Engineer so maybe I can ask him to make a cage during spring break, I but he would love it and so would Clarice [and hopefully her new companion when we get a bigger cage] Great idea! Looks Great!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Your cage looks great! I also have a homemade cage.


----------

